# Scalloped Braids



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I did a scalloped braid I just looped the last 2 braids back into the "scallops" before them... I don't know if that's what you're "supposed" to do but it still looked cool. =) I would assume the same thing about the forelock... I'm no braiding/showing expert though. I just braid for fun. =)


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

whats a scalloped braid?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If I'm mathing correctly you should just have one braid left at the end by the withers.. I would braid it and then fold it up different ways to see what looks best. And yes, for the forelock just french braid it down and grab a rug hook!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If I'm mathing correctly you should just have one braid left at the end by the withers.. I would braid it and then fold it up different ways to see what looks best. And yes, for the forelock just french braid it down and grab a rug hook!


Well if you're attaching the first braid to the third and the second to the fourth, then there would be two braids left at the end. If you're attaching the first to the second and the second to the third, then you'd have one braid left. Most of the info I've found (which is not very much) says it's supposed to be the first to the third and so on. 

I actually just ordered a braiding book from amazon, Braiding Manes and Tails. I'm hoping it'll clear everything up.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm idk! haha they look WAY cool but WAY to much for an eventer like me, ill stick to knot braids for now!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Well if you're attaching the first braid to the third and the second to the fourth, then there would be two braids left at the end. If you're attaching the first to the second and the second to the third, then you'd have one braid left. Most of the info I've found (which is not very much) says it's supposed to be the first to the third and so on.
> 
> I actually just ordered a braiding book from amazon, Braiding Manes and Tails. I'm hoping it'll clear everything up.


>.>
<.<
>.<
I swear I'm good at math. I got a B+ in Calc 3!!
Yes braiding books are always good! I agree with the poster who said she just doubled them over, it seems like that would be the best way to do it.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

orr jsut do normal braids cause that looks real tacky.. lol


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

ShowJumpLife said:


> orr jsut do normal braids cause that looks real tacky.. lol


I think they're eye catching when done properly. However, just like hunter braids, they're hideous when done incorrectly.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

it looks like someone tryed to sew a frilly table cloth to the horses neck urgh.
but then agian im very traditional for shows haha..


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

ShowJumpLife said:


> it looks like someone tryed to sew a frilly table cloth to the horses neck urgh.
> but then agian im very traditional for shows haha..


Well the pic that anebel provided is actually the incorrect way of doing it. I saw a pic of it done the correct way not to long ago. I wish I could remember where I found it. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

This isn't the pic I had found before. But at least it shows scalloped braids done correctly. I'm just not liking the last two braids.


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it looks neat. I show mostly western so I haven't done much braiding, but love the way simple button braids look. Have fun - hope you get some answers...I might look into it in a library book just for fun


----------

